# The Bear Montana Bites Another One



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2015)

This young man (Josh) fresh out of the US Navy had stopped by to get some firewood a few weeks back and wanted to know if I needed any help. I told him I would come Spring and took his number. I also told him we would work a good bit but would have to take breaks to shoot bows and he was all for that. He couldn't wait until Spring and showed up this afternoon just in case I had something for him to do. As it turned out I had just started filling my wood bins and welcomed the help. After a few hours of work I broke out the bows and put the old Bear Montana in his hands. He had not shot what he called a "real" bow before and with a little instruction he was well on his way. I told him beforehand that I had a 20/20 rule and that if he paid attention he would hit a soda can at 20 yards inside of 20 minutes. He did better than that hitting this pill bottle from about 16 yards. He was so excited he wanted to have his pic taken so I obliged with both his phone and mine. I then took him to the hill where he tried his hand at the rolling jugs. After many close shots he finally hit a fast rolling one solid and he celebrated with a yell. I then started throwing pill bottles on the hillside and again he was all over them barely missing as they tumbled and rolled down the hill. He set his phone up to video his shooting at the bottles then stopped and said; "OK, I'm going to hit it this time.", and darned if he didn't. He thanked me over and over again saying he had not had so much fun in a very long time. The truth is I had more fun than he did. I am certain he will be coming to an NGT shoot in the very near future if not the next one. I told him that once he does his life will likely never be the same because of all the fine folks he would come to know.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 12, 2015)

Good going there Al. It's always good to get someone new started.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2015)

todd cook said:


> good going there al. It's always good to get someone new started.



x2!


----------



## Clipper (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like you did a good days work and had fun doing it!  That's a good way to live.  Thanks for taking time with a veteran.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 13, 2015)

Good work Al.  Bows can really change lives. 

Bring him up to the house this spring for a night of bow fishing.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 13, 2015)

Way to go Al!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 13, 2015)

You're bad AL. Way to ruin a Vet.


----------



## broadhead (Feb 13, 2015)

What a great afternoon. I bet he is hooked now.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2015)

That is great man!

It is a good thing you have been putting a notch on that bow for every first time shooter, because the limb would be broken by now.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> That is great man!
> 
> It is a good thing you have been putting a notch on that bow for every first time shooter, because the limb would be broken by now.



I wished I had put the names of everyone who has been hooked on trad archery after shooting this bow on the bow. I can't remember everyone or I would do it now. Maybe I will go ahead and do as many as I CAN remember. I know it is a bow I will never let go of as long as I am alive, it's very special to me.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2015)

Al33 said:


> I wished I had put the names of everyone who has been hooked on trad archery after shooting this bow on the bow. I can't remember everyone or I would do it now. Maybe I will go ahead and do as many as I CAN remember. I know it is a bow I will never let go of as long as I am alive, it's very special to me.



I know you can add me, Gene, and (I think) Nugefan to that list.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 13, 2015)

Need something at your house for everyone to sign that has come to shoot bows....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> I know you can add me, Gene, and (I think) Nugefan to that list.



The ones I can recall at the moment. Several others I'm positive but will have to do a lot better at remembering.
Jeff Hampton
Gene Bramlett
John Allgaier
AJ Thomas
Charlie Mitchell
Kyle Anderton
Charles Madison
Jayson Holloway


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 13, 2015)

Have em sign an old arrow and shoot it into a tree or something permanent.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 13, 2015)

That's great Al.  I think the name idea is great.  Just look back at photos of folks on the cow and I'm sure you can come up with everyone.  Haha


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 13, 2015)

That's awesome Al.  Way to go.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 13, 2015)

Al...Pretty special right there!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2015)

AL is a great ambassador. .......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2015)

john cooper said:


> al is a great ambassador. .......



x2!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 15, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> AL is a great ambassador. .......



He's been at it a long time....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=337483&highlight=


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 15, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> AL is a great ambassador. .......



When I have more free time in the coming years, I hope I can follow your lead.


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 15, 2015)

Al, there arent many men nowadays that truly live up to the legends, and sure you aren't out chasing polar bears in the Arctic or daul sheep in the mountains, but your impact is the same as what made the others legends. Many men have hunted as hard as they have, some are well known, others are not. However, what made the legends was their passion for the sport, and to nurture and grow it.
 Few men or women have the patience, time or care to do the things that you have done in our community. You set an example for all of us, and we will be lucky to have half the impact on this sport that you have. Your footprints may not spread far, however they are deep and straight, making it easy for us to see where we should go. Thank you

Now that that's said, someone remind me to make more fun of him in march and keep him away from my wife


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2015)

This thread has done got embarrassing. I truly appreciate the kind words but the subject of this thread is Josh because all of you will come to know him real soon. He truly is an exceptional young man and in the very short time I have known him has been a real blessing to me. He has been over here every day since the first day he shot the bow helping me with the firewood or whatever else I needed at the time. 
Even this cold morning I looked outside and there he was filling up my empty wood bins. We worked hard all day yesterday trying to get them filled up bet never managed to get them all full at one time. He hung in there and refused to leave until we had enough filled not to run out. Add to his character the fact that he has already developed near perfect shooting form and is hitting where he is looking most of the time and he will be a blessing to our trad archery family. I am anxious for all of you to meet him and for him to meet all of you thus the introduction here.

Now Tony, that was some pretty creative writing there and I appreciate it but do yourself a favor and not let the family think you are worried about an old one eyed fat man.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 16, 2015)

You can add my name to that list too Al, thanks for all that you do.


----------



## gurn (Feb 16, 2015)

Great job Al keep it up. Folks wont forget who got them into such ah great sport.


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 18, 2015)

Figure at least your ego could get stroked


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good job Al33 and welcome to the addiction Josh.


----------

